# IUI FRIENDS PART 2



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home for all the girls!

 and  

H xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

tooooo tired to post properly  but wanted to post about the baby trail bk. i have a feeling it went out of the IUI loop...sure i saw an IUI girl, no idea who, offer it on another board AGES ago. maybe Catwoman would be willing to start it off again with all the newbies?
dh is currently in the kitchen trying to get a bird out from under the kitchen cupboards..what is it with out house that creatures seem to want to come in  i'm staying out of the way cos i HATE birds inside 

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Kim  How did the bird get in. I often find them.... but i've got 2 cats.. Has caleb been learning new tricks??

To anyone that's not got 'The baby trail' i highly recommend it. and the 2nd one (forgot name ?)  Kim have you still got it??

No time to chat. out with a friend for chinese.. not seen her for ages so lot's to catch up on. 

Love S xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yes starr i have still got the other one - do you want it back?
bird got in as dh had window open as he was burning cooking something. why a bird was flying round in the dark i dont know  its flown out now after following a trail of sunflower seeds and crumbs. dh is insisting on me calling him the bird whisperer 
kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

glad its all over for you jilly  sorry it was long and drawn out
glad you could feel all our hands 
you take it easy this weekend..dont want to hear you were pulling pints or polishing glasses 

kj x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

jilly-glad it is all over for you too,what a time you have had.take it easy

luv petalb


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Jilly  Sorry it wasn't straightforward - must have been awful to be kept waiting around. Makes such a difference when you have an empathetic c/s though. Glad you are feeling okay. Like KJ says, take it easy now!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly - Glad it all went well yesterday - I was thinking of you.  No just make sure that you take it easy or


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jilly so glad you're ok and can now start looking forward.

You are an inspiration


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Tons of                           for the wonderful Jilly. Thought about you lots yesterday   and relieved that particular hurdle is over for you. Will catch up properly next week, but in the meantime sending loads and loads of love to you.
Big   to Julie, Erica, Holly, KJ, Shazia, CK6, Moomin, Kelly, Petal, Molly, Lilly, Jess (hope you're OK, honey), Jo, JED, Jodi, Starr and huge apologies to anyone I've left out.
All fine with me. Just got back from the gym,    so I'll be walking downstairs sideways again tomorrow! 
Have a great weekend all (at least, what's left of it). See you all next week.
Love, Claire xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jilly so glad it's all over for you honey. You just need to take time to recover and heal yourself all over. xxxx

Kim no i don't need it back maybe it can do the rounds after the other one. Very strange birds flying about at night    tell mike i said shhhhhhh!!

Af arrived today so all systems go!!  d/r starts 7th feb!! 

Love to all


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jilly lovely to hear from you, rest up sweetie.

Kim can I read it if no one else has asked, does it follow on from the 1st then Starr, do you need to have read that ?


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

I would read the baby trail 1st Candy... don't think it would make sense if not x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

you dont have to have read the first one...but it might make more sense..... but it is pretty much a complete bk in itself..its all about moving on to adoption, dont know if that interests you candy  was gonna offer it round on the adoption board but can just as easily send it round the IUIers 

feeling v sick this morning, hope it isnt what i cooked my dinner guests last night  more likely a D&V bug from the little girl i worked for on fri - her whole family have had it..grrrrr. really wanted to go out with Caleb but dh has gone on his own as i just feel soooo nauseous (?sp)

kj x bleurrrgh


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good as I have read that, so Kim can you please send it to me if noone else has it xxx ta Starr and thanks for tips on other post will have to start working on DH and sort his passport out, anyone know if yo uhave to have minimum of 6months for Menorca and places like that ? I know you do for cyprus (spl?)

Just seen your post Kim, yes that does interest me very much so, I can pass it back to you to offer or post it onto anyone who asks you for it after.  Sorry you are feeling sick, hope it clears soon x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Candy hon.. for eu countries ie spain, greece etc the passport only needs to be valid for the duration of stay. last year my passport expired 2 days after we got home. I think cyprus is 3 months!   Has J got a passport yet!? x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

You are such a star !    yes J has a passport, its just D's doesn't have that long to run ----------> runs off to check, June 06.... now all I have to do is persuade DH its a good idea, despite me recently going on about having no money and that I can't even afford to take J to music (I can, but just have to be more careful) I think that a holiday is just what we need as although we went when preggers for a week our last proper holiday was 5years ago due to always thinking i could be pregnant, then the treatment and needing every penny blah blah you all know the score, well not you starr as you are a jet setter.... might not be able to persuade him as I am not working, but who knows the powers of women can be astonishing.

God I go on and on... my bath is proberly over flowing, so really had better go x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

You're hilarious     hope you enjoyed your bath!!  if it helps early/mid may is always a good time for a bargain!!xxxxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

everybody.
I've been trying to catch up with what has been happening to you all & I'm sending out masses of  &  to you all. 
I'll speak to you all soon.


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Just wanted to say to Jilly that I hope you are okay after Friday.  You've been through so much but always seem so brave and cheery.  I really hope that 2006 brings all that you wish for.

Hi to everyone else

Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly -        
Julie - Hiya buddy how are you today?   Any signs of   yet? My pains started yesterday, right on cue. I get them for a week before she actually arrives so next Sunday will be CD29 so at least I know my cycle has gone back to normal   
BunBun - Lovely to see you back   hope you're ok.
Claire   - Know what you mean about the gym   I've done 3 classes since last Tuesday & having not been for 8/9 weeks boy does everything hurt!! Will pm you tomorrow but just quickly, your article was fab & how glam are you   
Kj - I've got Baby Trail, I read it 18mths ago whilst on Clomid so it made me   even more. What's the 2nd book called then? I'd like to read it.
Rachel -   how are you & where have you been? 
Hello &   Holly, Starr, Petal, Molly, Moomin, Shazia, Candy & everyone else hope you're all ok.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Erika, you can be the first person on the rounds of the new book if you like - its called The perfect Match.PM me you address and I'll send it over, you can then see if anyone else wants it after you...I'll do a limited edtion IUI bookmark for it too 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kj 
 very much. I would happily have bought the book but I didn't know what it was called. Looking forward to reading it, I just loved Baby Trail   
Will pm you my address.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Preferred it when you were quiet Poops   
I have noticed that you have only been mean (my nieces word) to me SINCE collecting your pressie   from the post office.

   

Now get your wellies on & go & walk Larry.  chucking up in the field, purple doesn't go with green   I was right ROUGH bird!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

And like I said to Molly........................you're only as old as the man you feel so I'm actually 31 at present


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Feeling guilty now are you?   I don't think so   
And anyway I've mended the snag on my claret & blue shellsuit   it's ok now! I had a bit of a sweat for a minute but panic over. 

Have the footie team taken their earplugs out yet?


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

aaaahhhhh....the good old days are back....Erica & Jilly's madhouse returns....


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jo - my thoughts exactly!!!!

You two are hilarious   and Jilly it's great to have you back.  Hope you are really ok   Friday sounded really tough going with all that waiting around while the hospital faffed around - just what you didn't need  

KJ - hunny, are you over your horrible tummy thing ok?  Hope so.  Bluerrrgghh is not a nice feeling    Oooh it's happy pick up car day!  Yeeehaa!  Caleb will be so happy to have you chauffering around!  Special thanks again for the lovely idea 

Now I'm gonna get the huff cos, it's gonna be really expensive to post those books to NZ and I'm really interested in them.... guess I'll check out the library.  Ok ok I'm being a drama queen and need a  

Bunbun - you biiiiiigg tease!  Hopping on and hopping off again without telling us how you are!!  Hope all is going well hunny!!

Molly - have I missed anything    Have you got your apptmt??

Julie - hope your weekend was a good one?  All ok?

Starr - extention coming along ok?  Hope those builders are putting the hours in and you're not freezing your  with draughty cold bits!

Cor - how cold is it this morning??!!  Big frost here and I can't get warm.  Got a zillion thing to get washed and dried and packed for the movers on Friday.  It's all starting to feel a bit real now....  

xxxx
H


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya friends 
glad you're back Holly, didnt know where you'd gone  thanks am all better now, no idea what it was just icky all day sunday and fine on monday  I'm sure you'll get those books in NZ no problem

just back from work - last time doing the mothers help job - phew, am glad its over, lovely as the kids were, coping with a mum with (mild) PND was hard work.
off to get the car later, after my local FF friend has popped round with her baby for a a cuppa
DH has interview tomoz, fingers crossed. if it doesnt work out theres a possiblity of a 5 week contract he could do starting monday, which'll buy him some time..so hopefully one of those should come to something

for those who havent seen caleb photos recently, you can see him here - cant get them to load onto FF 
http://photobucket.com/albums/d154/keemjay/

right gotta go and empty all the [email protected] from the boot of my car and decide what to do with it - am I the only one who uses their boot as permanent homes for stuff. its mainly framed photos actually- i never found anywhere that would sell them - anyone want some very nice B+W photos of flowers for their walls 

kj xxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i have my pics all over the place already - people will think i've got a bit of a big head if i put up anymore!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi lovelies hope you're all ok    
Just a quickie, mega busy today & deadlines getting nearer    
Holly -    Great to see you back sweetheart. Glad everything is going well, can't believe D-Day is almost here   
Kj - Thanks for pm & a pat on the back for me   Fab pics of Caleb, blimey hasn't he grown.......................but oh so cute!!
Julie - Hiya fruit  how are you today? Will answer your pm this afternoon things are just a bit manic here this week.
Jilly -       go & mop up your purple sick!!

Back later

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - Have just pm'd you    & no Jilly isn't ok you know she's a sandwich short of a picnic   
Jilly - SS is fine thanks for asking   might even wear it for my combat class tonight. My DF KNOWS you're round the twist   & diets always start tomorrow, next week   etc
Holly -   the thread started by Kj is lovely no wonder you had a   You've made lots of special friends here & every word we've said is meant.

Erica.xx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello you lovely lot    ...... how's everyone doing?
Jilly thinking of you hope you are ok xxxxxx
Erica...i'm really quite lost about shell suits ....gone back can't understand what's it all about? how's the sausage diet goingxxxxxx
Julie how are you...was bloomin freezing this morning....   xxxxxx
Molly... going back a few posts you said your man is 50 .....well my body may look 42 but my head still thinks its 16 ...those women who had got pregnant in their late 40's gave me hope..... we're young at heart   hope you are ok xxxxxx
KJ have you tried selling them on e bay.... xxxxxx??
Shazia well done on 12 folllies hope everything goes ok on friday ..is someone having Toby ?? you maybe quite sleepy after ec.... hope you are drinking lots of water...xxxxxx
Jo ...yes also agree..love their banter xxxxxxx
Hi Starr ....hope you are ok.....xxxxxx
Holly...wow just can't beleive it  i remember when the moving to NZ ticker came up seemed like there was loads of time and now its almost d day ...what time is your flight   take care  thinking of you loads at the moment xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Petal ...you ok see i'm still here..too tired late at night will catch up soon ...... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

well i started jabbing on thrusday i've managed to put on 4 lb so far!!!! got a huge bruise, feel very tired and headachey .. apart from that i'm ok   next scan thrusday 1.15 ... better go ds suddenly gone very quiet oooops  love to everyone i've stupidly missed..put it down to the 'hormones' love caroline xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi girlies! 

Just a quickie from me.  Won't be on much this week as have my 18-year-old nephew here for a week on work experience & don't want him to catch his old auntie on FF!  (Thanks Erica for rubbing it in about your toyboy!  )

Good luck with the stimming Caroline (I love that bit!)  Hope your ds hasn't done anything too naughty! 

Holly - hope you are okay after saying adieu to Mr Claws   I'm sure he'll be fine. You will be there before you know it. I love the Natural History Museum - hope you didn't overdo it though. Are you having any check-ups before you leave to make sure you are okay? Take it easy my sweet.... 

Julie - ignore them all shouting at you - just have some chocolate! 

Jo - how are you hun. Where are you at at the moment? Sorry, I've lost the plot.... 

KJ -   at the car. Thought it was only mine that is a dumping ground! You should sell your pics on Ebay hun, I'm sure they'd do really well.  Good luck to DH for job interview.   Great he's got the contract work lined up though - will take the pressure off for a while. x   for Caleb - lovely pix...

Shazia - sweetie, great news on the follies.  Hope it all goes well on Friday. We'll all be thinking     thoughts for you.

Jilly, lovely - great to see you being so cheery and keeping Erica in line - she needs it!    You are amazing and an inspiration to us all. 

BunBun - great to see you posting. How's things with you? 

Love and  to Candy, Aussie Meg, Starr, VIL & Moosey, Catwoman, Billie, Abby, Cathy, Kelly, Moomin, Sair, Jess (where are yoooooo?  ), Perky, Miss Jules, Murtle, Looby, Struthie, Babyfish, Petal and all you lovely ladies. 

Apparently it's going to get very cold towards the end of the week (getting Sarah's weather from Moscow - but hope it won't be minus 30!)  so have just been out with DP to collect a load of logs and have put an organic beef (from the farm behind us) casserole on to cook on the woodburner for later.  Yum yum...

Still haven't had appt through from hospital, so just phoned to chase them up and apparently the nurse practitioner who does the tests is away till 2nd Feb.  They are trying to get someone else to do it and have promised to ring me asap.....I am going slightly   waiting....

Catch you tomorrow I hope - nephew is wanting to go home so have to go.... Byeeeee!

Love Molly


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello there all you lovely people

Sorry I haven't been around much - just trying to get back on top of everything in my life.  Have only recently realised how naive I was to try and do IVf and move house at the same time.  We're still suffering in all respects!!

Erica - I am very jealous of this beautiful shellsuit!  I want one too!!  Although it might draw even more attention to me in the gym than my fat behind and crazy running style already does.

Molly - the woodburner and beef casserole sound fantastic - can I come too?  

Julie - How are you doing?  Hope all is well with you.  Have you had any thoughts on trying again or are you going to just get back to normal for a while?  I wondered as well whether anyone ever gave you any kind of explanation for the early ovulation?  I've had no feedback at all from my clinic.

Holly - It's very sad that the time for you to go is nearly here.  Hope that all the packing is going well and that you are feeling okay.

Jilly - Maybe we should have the next meet in your pub?!!  It would be great to put a face to the crazy banter between you and Erica (obviously she will need to come too!!)

KJ - I'd love to see your pictures - I was only looking at some B+W flower prints today in a shop.  Is there any way you can put photos of them on here somewhere, or as Molly says maybe on e-bay.

Caroline - Good luck with the jabbing.  Hope it isn't too painful.    for the scan.



better go and make some dinner now - friends coming arou d in an hour and I need to have a shower make dinner and fetch DH from station.  Ooops - been on here too long!!

Love to everyone else - Moomin, Jo, Candy, Petal, VIL, Moosey, cathy, Starr, Kelly, Shazia and all taht I have missed

Rachel xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Rachel i'll see if i can take some piccies and put them in my gallery in the next couple of days
I could try Ebay but cos they are already framed the postage would be quite expensive i'd imagine cos of the glass. I'll have a look and see if other people sell framed prints..

Erika - the book is all packaged up but prob wont be able to get to PO till thurs...

new car is lovely, but so loooong. have to drive it to puppy training tomoz so gonna get there early in order to have plenty of room to park lol

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all   
Julie - How are you today poppet?   
Caroline - No-one understands about shellsuits it's just Jilly being more   than usual. She's trying to say Birmingham is behind the times (funny coming from someone who still wears flares   ) I told her I'd got her a nice surprise (I sent her a gift in the post) & I joked that I was going to pay her a visit. She said she expected me to arrive in a shellsuit with action man by my side, cheeky mare!! I'm still off sausage (well the breakfast sandwich kind!) what a good girl  Good luck for your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you   
Molly - Hope you enjoy your time with your nephew. Nothing wrong with having a toyboy   especially one in uniform   Hope the hospital hurry up & sort your appt out, it's frustrating isn't it.
Rachel - Jilly lives in a field not a pub, she's a country bumpkin. She just works in the pub  Don't fancy the next meet outdoors it's flippin' freezing! Hope your dinner went well last night. Maybe we should try & find some shellsuits for the gym, I've got a mate in Liverpool, she MUST know where to get some   
Kj -  & there's no rush mate, whenever you've got time.
Catwoman - I still owe you that pm, will get there eventually   
Holly -    hope you're ok & all sorted & raring to go.
Jilly - Thanks for text even thought it was meant for someone else    

Love & hugs to everyone else, must go & finish the wages.

Erica.xx


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey everyone

I don't usually advocate gambling, but don't forget to buy your Euro Lottery ticket on Friday!  The jackpot is just over £100,000 !

Here's to living the highlife and a life of leisure - not!  I am sure I will be back at work on Monday    The most I have ever won is £50 on a scratchcard and that was 10 years ago!   

Jackie xx


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Jilly

Looks like you are having a pants day....  I cannot answer your question, but only hope you are doing ok.

Sending you lots of love

Jackie xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi Jilly -     from me in Erica's absence. The bleeding is quite likely to be sporadic sweetpea - your hormones will still be all over the shop. Don't worry unless you get severe pain - in which case seek medical advice asap. It can take a couple of months before your cycles get back to normal.... 

 for the accountants....   for the VAT man &     for the tax man....

Moosey's right, buy a Euromillions ticket - you've got to be in it to win it, I think it's £100,000,000 though, not £100,000.  IUI/IVFs promised all-round if I win! 

Rachel - of course you can come sweetie. Sorry you've not had any answers from your clinic yet.   Hope your life will be more settled soon. x

Julie - probably missed you sweetie - but hope you're okay today.  

KJ - look forward to seeing the prints in gallery. How did you get on with puppy training/parking the cccccccaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrr?  

Erica - Hope you got the wages done poppet. Are you okay? What's the hospital appt for (Molly <nosey!  )  Hope its just routine...

 to you all....
Love Molly
xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Jilly - only to back up what Jackie, Julie & Molly have said - I bled on and off for several weeks after my first m/c...might have been something to do with the fact that it was twins  
Sorry you have had a rubbish day xx

Hi Molly - think you asked after me yesterday but I didn't get around to responding.  First IVF for me - first scan & stimming tomorrow.  Hope your appts & investigations are all going OK.   for you xx

Hi to Rachel, Caroline, & KJ too.

Jo
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya 

jilly big  for your horrid day

sorry to be thick   but i've only ever done the national lottery - this euro millions thang, do you buy the tickets the same way or is it a different system? I wanna win 

busy day here, had to rush back from puppy class and race to work for 12, was a bit late oops. reason being was that i took new car to puppy class and then completely embarrassed myself by being unable to unlock it at the end  turns out i was pressing the wrong button  by the time i figured it out (with help) the queue to pay and book the next 3 classes was v long and i was at the end, hence being late....anyway there was a new puppy today who has stolen the 'naughtiest pup in the class' hat from caleb so i feel v good about his progress today!! 

work this avo was ok, little girl is doing so well.

dh had an interview which went ok, and has some more lined up for next week 

off to  my mums  tomoz for her to learn what its like to have caleb for the day, shes having him when we go on our adoption courses and she's a bit worried about how she'll cope, so its round one tomorrow....

laters lovelies

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey all ....

KJ had to laugh about your car story!!  Hope Caleb is good for 'nanny' tommorow. When does your course start??

Jilly i had lot's of spotting/bleeds for about 4/6 weeks after my m/c. Hope yours clears up soon xxx

Molly i reckon your nephew loves staying with 'auntie molly' bet he never eats so well. Enjoy xx

Erika and Jilly you are both hilarious. keep it upxx

No real news from me.... went shopping and bought 4 pairs of orange knicker, 3 orange vests and 1 orange top!!  Think that's enough ??

Love to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Friends  

Sorry not around much and today is the last day with the pc....... arrrgghh....  I just don't know how I'm going to get on without you all.  DH has enquired about hiring one for three months until ours arrives - he knows I won't be able to cope for three months without my fabulous f friends!

KJ - great to hear that Caleb is off the naughty step!!  Car story sounded like a nightmare but guess you won't be doing that again!  Hope today goes well with your mum!!  Good luck too to DH and the jobs       Not long now until the courses start    Oooh and btw would have loved some of your lovely pics......  

Molly - hope you are enjoying having your nephew to stay and you're managing to find lots of jobs for him to do    Hope the time passes quickly while your sister and the kids are away.  Annoying about the technician person being off.......  

Jilly - I've said this on the turned IVF thread too but did you see Relocation Relocation last night?  Dalston was on and they did a pan of the Blue Bell!  You weren't outside waving your orange knickers for us and I was soooooooo dissapointed!!!!!!!!  Have to say - it looks a lovely place!!  Not a shell suit in site either, unlike the recent shots I've seen of Brum!!  Hope your cycle is sorting itself out and finding it's way back to how it should be and yesterday sounded like a nightmare    Really hope today is better for you.

Erica - how are you lovely?  Been thinking of you  

Hey Rachel - great to hear from you sweets!  Do you think you will get some answers from the clinic?  I really hope so!!

Caroline - been thinking of you and wondering how you got on with your scan??  All good I hope    

Soz, just a quickie.  Today is shaping up to be a busy one so had better go and make a start.  DH finishes work early today and he'll   if I haven't done anything obvious  

Big   to everyone

H


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

thats for you Holly..... xxxxxxx my scan at 1.15..... got pain so hopefully something to show for it..... 

had a busy couple of days dh birthday yesterday 37....my toyboy  and dd  birthday today ..... sorry gotta rush have a shower so that when cons talking to 'my bits'  i know i had a wash      last week when i had hycoysy (sp) he told me he plays bagpipes.... which made me laugh he had to stop the procedure till i'd calmed down.... he doesn't look like a bagpipe player.....
Shazia hope you are ok  
Jilly, with my m/c i had bleeding for 5 weeks...and still af all over the place.... it'll take time.....and you need that time xxxxxxxxxx      
must dash xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jilly Oooohh and to think I got sooo excited!!!      Yep have been to the Lakes - beeeuuutttiful!  Glad you are feeling better and you had a lie in!

Caroline - good luck today hunny and I had a good laugh about Mr R and the bagpipes too.... it's not really something you want to imagine when he's down at your nethers is it  

Lookin fwd to it Julie  

Cathy - just been wondering how you got on with your scan apptmt  Did they agree to do one

H xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

racing out the door again but just had to   and   to Holly

just found out my bro's exhibition is in Time Out this week, with a piccie and everything  P.39 if anyone gets it  (or wants to nosey while they're in WHSmiths) his names Jonathan Allen 

laters hunnies


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

holly pls get a pc up & running soon


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly - Don't go asking for   after   me all day!!!! Take the pi$$ & then want a cuddle, you going soft? Hope the girls have put your mind at ease about the spotting  & that it stops soon. As for the question "when are you going to go back to normal?" do you think you ever have been   
Caroline -   for scan today.
Holly - No pc   OMG hope DH sorts out the hiring of one!    for the Brum comment what have we ever done to you? I believe Jilly is known for being out & about waving her knickers in the air................usually after a skin full of cider & black (common bird!)   
Julie - How are you today sweetheart?    
Kj - Sorry but had a good   at car story. Hope Caleb behaves for "nanny" & what date next month does your course begin?
Starr - My mate is hilarious.....................have you seen her photo   Hope you're wearing your new orange clothes.
Jo    hope you're ok.
Molly - You're not nosey mate I appreciate the interest   It's just a follow up to the IVF really. I guess they will go through what I already know..........number of eggs, sperm & how too many of them went in   etc. I want to keep the ball rolling & think they will suggest ICSI. I also want to chase up my biospy results. Had it done on 9th & was told I'd be written to in 2wks   & haven't heard a thing.

Lots of love & cuddles to everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly 
   owed from yesterday. Glad that today is better, was only teasing you know the score   

Have just pm'd you...........................off in a bit for my appt it's 3.20pm.

"See" you tomorrow matey sorry I can't play for longer   

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

evening all 

julie - thanks for lottery tip...will deffo be getting one tomoz...

Erika - the books in the post  course starts on 15th feb

Holly, tell dh to hire a pc OR ELSE   

starr - glad to hear you're all oranged up good and ready 

Caleb was very good for his grandma today..and i had a lovely walk round Virginia Water lake without him...1) so he could spend time with my  mum and 2) we wanted to walk all the way round and 5 miles is too far for him.....was very peaceful not worrying about what/who he was eating/chewing/biting/jumping up on..but i did miss him, am so used to walking with him now  he did dig a hole in my mums lawn tho  and the bad news is the new car makes him car-sick - really glad we just spent X grand on an estate then  must be cos he's right at the back now over the wheels. poor thing drools and whines like mad...have to drive with the back windows open for him, bl00dy freezing. who said dogs dont change your life? (oops it was me when i was trying to peruade dh ) mind you, the drooling was nothing against what he vomited up over the kitchen floor last night..never seen anything like it, i kid you not, there was 2 pints of it EVERYWHERE,inc in his bed.yuk!! serve him right for digging around in my garden pots 
oh dear I'm turning into a puppy bore - really should've saved this for the dog chatsite!!

better fly, dh has been glaring over my shoulder since i said '2 mins' 1/2 hr ago

byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Holly           

kj xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Aww poor Caleb i'm not good in cars either xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies

So sorry have had no time to catch up with you properly for ages    .  Have been busy... poor excuse I know!  Will get my   in gear and catch up over the weekend!

Holly - wishing you all the best for the move and hoping your dreams come true soon honey. 

Hope everyone is ok... thinking of you...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

PC about to be packed up now.................   

Love you all and miss you already!!!

Thanks for all the lovely kind words   I promise I'll be back as soon as I can!!

Love
Holly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie -    Hope you're ok.
Kj -  & a pat on the back for Caleb for being good.
Caroline - Hope scan went well    
Jilly -      
  to Starr, Molly, Jo & all you other lovelies.

I've got this afternoon off so   & have a good weekend.

Erica.xx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

hello...... quick update had scan yesterday...i've got tricky 'bits' so went back today ...think there are 4 follies.... basting on monday    preg test 14th feb !!!! hope everyone is ok bit quiet on here today ..love ck xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

gosh its been quiet here today - Holly's only been offline for 24 hrs and everyones packed up and b*ggered off  hope you're not all on planes to NZ without me 

hope everyones got something nice lined up for the weekend. we have a burns night at the neighbours this eve, steve and tracey and max for dinner tomoz, and a walk with caleb on sun. monday is Max's 1st B'day (where did that year go??) so we're over there for party tea 

laters with 

kj x

ooh ck6 valentines MUST be a good omen!! lucky that they let you go ahead with 4 follies 

ps pssst new piccies of caleb in my gallery


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Big   to all

KJ - not on a plane unfortunately, but can you imagine what we'd have all been like if we went to see Holly off at the airport!!!     
CK -    for basting!!!

btw Erica....you claret & blue??  me too


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Julie  aww honey it's no surprise you feel so yucky... we all hope for the 'natural miracle' i think that will never change. You've had a tough time lately so let yourself be grumpy if you want to!!!  Sending you lots of   and   xxx

KJ got to say that Caleb is getting more handsome and so cute. Enjoy your weekend xx

Caroline  Good Luck for monday    xx

Holly are you there yet??

Went to see 'chicago' the musical last night. Darius was playing Billy Flynn, wasn't sure about him before but he's lovely in real life (we were in row 2!) very tall and has a great voice. Really enjoyed it  ooh and the lovely meal in chinatown after!!

Got work tommorow booo  , love to Candy, Molly, VIL and Moosey, Erika, Jilly, Kelly, Moomin, Struthie, Jo, Cathy and all the lovely ladies xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Rachel B - have put 2 of my flower prints in the gallery - have lots more piccies but thought I'd better not post them in case it looks like I'm trying to use FF as Ebay lol...not v good quality pics tho...could email them to you better..

Holly should be in the air by now - wave outta your windows everybody  

kj x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

everyone.....how quiet is this board? There will be no pages for Holly to catch up on at this rate! 

We've just dropped my nephew off at train station (he's been staying for a week). Its been lovely, but I've had enough conversations about sci-fi & computers to last me a lifetime....   We went to the cathedral yesterday (was showing him round the city) and there was a board where you could stick a post-it-note & light a candle for people in your thoughts, so I lit one for all my FF's & a special one for Holly & DH on their journey. I'm not really religious, but it seemed like a nice thing to do.... 

KJ - will they be there yet? Is Holly gonna text you to let you know they arrived safely - and Mr Claws  - missing her already...  You sound like you had a fun w/e planned. Can't believe Max is one already -   Max! Love the new piccie of Caleb BTW... hope he gets used to the new car soon. You could try giving him Rescue Remedy to calm him down if it persists, might help. 

Julie - sounds like you had a tough w/e my sweet. I can understand you needing to vent.  to the wicked witch. She is so horribly cruel playing mind games with you. I hope you feel better soon. Cyber   for you.... x

Starr - Chicago sounds great. What good seats you had! Did you get some orange  yet? Hope all's well with you....bet you just want to get going now..... 

Caroline -      for basting. Really hoping you & DH get the best Valentines Day pressie ever! 

Shazia - hope you'll see this, but      to you for EC today. Hoping it all goes well & you get lots of lovely eggs. x

Jo -   for the cyst. Hope you can get on with stimming soon.... 

Erica - hope you had a nice long w/e (with lots of sausage!  ) How is your sis?  Hope your follow-up went okay & you have a cunning plan.... 

Jilly - how are you hun? Hope you're okay.  Your banter with Erica re. cider & black brought back some memories....me & my best mate Sue used to drink something called a Red Witch (different connotations these days!  ) when we were out on the Toon. It was equal measures of Pernod & Black, topped up with cider.....sounds disgusting but they were lethal & we loved them - tasted like red liquorice!  You must try one with Erica sometime!

Sair -   when do you test?    

Holly -      we miss you!

Well, my day has not been too good so far - got a parking ticket dropping my nephew at the station...£30!  Couldn't argue the toss as we were over the 20 minute time (just), but wanted to punch the traffic warden's lights out for the supercilious smirk he gave me when I was getting back into the car...   

The good news though is that I finally have an appt for my water deprivation test. I've now been referred to Newport - even further away! Not quite sure why, but the prof I saw in Abergavenny mentioned the country's leading expert in my type of problem was in Newport & that's the guy I'm seeing. Not sure whether I should be alarmed or reassured. Got to stay on the ward for at least 8 hours, so will be a loooong and boring day I suspect. Going to take a good book!

Right, I'd better do some work now. 

Love you all.....
Molly
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just a quick reply to Molly
- no Holly wont be there yet - she'll touch down around 5/6pm this eve our time...will be dawn there!

I've had that water deprivation test - ages ago - 10 yrs at least...its a right bore..take plenty of mags and stuff to do...by the end you'll be squeezing out eensy little drips and they'll be testing them...and you'll be more thirsty than if you'd walked across the sahara. sorry that wasnt very encouraging..bet you feel really excited now 

Julie  hun, how are you? guess your not at work  big  for your nasty AF playing tricks on you. hope you're feeling bit better  

gotta run, off to see the Birthday boy 

kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey everyone

I haven't really read back very far so please don't hate me if I've missed your news.... 

Unfortunately I didn't win the Euro Lottery so instead of £100 million, my bank balance is 50p or something near that anyway. But.... please only read this if you are a bit of a saddo trainspotter type person like me... last month I sued my bank and won £800!!!! You know when you bounce a cheque or go over your overdraft limit (if you're saying "I never do that" then skip this because you are far too angelic!  ) and the bank charges you £30..... well apparently that's illegal. So I sued my bank in the small claims court to get back all the charges they had made on my account over the last three years and they paid up within a fortnight. Then I did it for my mum and dad and their bank paid out £2,000 within a week! It was dead easy and if you're interested there's a website to help you www.bankchargeshell.co.uk

Moosey is at home watching Columbo - which sounds like loads more fun than being at work but I've found that eating loads of chocolate is a good way of passing my time!

Kim - Kaleb is growing up to be a very handsome boy indeed - love his new pis - and the stories of the mayhem he causes!

Molly - Good luck with the Sahara desert test!

Loads of love to Starr, Julie angel and all the other girlies.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Molly

What a lovely thought lighting a candle for everyone....sorry about the car parking ticket, but good news   about the appt.

Jo
xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Morning...

Julie - your acupuncturist sounds spot on.  I am always amazed by what they can pick up through your pulses & reading your tongue!  How strange that your pulse was racing - maybe that's what caused your headache. Did you find the acupunture helped the headache?   I hope so sweetie.... Good that she's planning on getting your body back in kilter before tackling the IF. I know several people swear by it - remember Billie? She had such a terrible time and she's now well on her way to holding her   - she's certain the acupuncture made all the difference...  Hope you feel a bit less like Hellraiser today...  x

KJ - thanks for the heads up on the water deprivation test hun...made me feel a WHOLE lot better!!  Hope you enjoyed your soak in the bath... x

Holly - if you see this, hope the flight was okay & you've got Mr Claws back safe & sound. 

VIL - that's really interesting about the bank, I'll have to look into it - I'm always getting letters about being overdrawn!  Love to Jackie. x

Jo - thank-you.    When's your next scan?

Love to you all....
Molly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aaah julie, glad your acupuncturist appt went well - has your headache gone 
i keep wondering about acupuncture for a bad neck...its been going on for years and i'm sick of it. i was watching aprog last week and it said acu really worked for pain relief. lol at you looking like hellraiser 

i feel like i've done loads already today - we were walking the dog at 8am  decided he could have a late brekkie as he ate a whole pigeon last nigh bleurrrgh

got to go to a team meeting in a  min - got a late pass as i have already done the rectal diazapan training - did it just before xmas when loads of people never turned up..so they have to do it today....very amusing...you know how you have the resucitation dolls when you learn mouth to mouth...well to do the rectal training you have a fake bottom to practice on!!!! (not to do mouth to mouth on tho )

byeeee
kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi girls   hope you're all ok.
Lots to tell you but I want to catch up on personals first. Will be back tomorrow or later if I can with my goss, loads going on in "Ericaland" & not all good.
Kj - I got the book  I won't rush it, I did that with "Babytrail" & was gutted when I got to the end. Thanks for the lovely card too, is that one of your pics on the front? I think so & it's lovely   Will look at Caleb's new photos tomorrow, still trying to recover from the thought of rectal training   
Julie -    sorry you've been feeling so poorly & down mate, will pm you after I've done this. On a positive note your new acupuncturist sounds fab & specialising in periods & infertility is a great thing   Let's hope she can make life a little easier for you.
Caroline - Hope basting went well yesterday       (one for each follie) & everything is crossed for the 14th, hope you get the perfect Valentines gift!
Jo - Claret & blue through & through   you are too.....what a good girl. Had a season ticket for many years but not now. 
Molly - The candle was a lovely thought   thank you very much. Red   Witch? Never mind the drink I think I've found a new name for Poops   Fantastic news about your appt & with the countrys leading specialist you go girl   
Starr - Chicago sounded fab   & hope you didn't throw your orange knickers, you need them hunny.
Jilly - The postman have gone on strike in Birmingham, at least I hope so     
Lots of love to Sair, Holly   , VIL, Moosey, Catwoman & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Another day in bed for me unfortunately   Starting to think this is the flu rather than just a cold.  

Hi Julie – the acupuncturist sounds fascinating….I know that Molly has mentioned it before, & also my Mum read an article on the benefits to fertility and suggested it to me.  Thinking of giving it a go too.  Hellraiser!!!  

Hi Molly – scan on Thursday morning for me – just hope the bl**dy cyst has gone.

Hi KJ – hope Caleb enjoyed the pigeon….. yuk!!!

Erica – don’t like the sound of ‘not all good’   ….hope you are OK??  DH is currently downstairs with his best bud playing Villa v Blues on playstation (best bud is a BlueNose…well, someone has to be...).  Glad to report that Villa won 7-6 on penalties.  Have got a season ticket in Trinity.  Just hoping I am well enough to go to the game tomorrow night.

Take Care all
Jo
xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

julie-your acupuncturist sounds great...i want to see her too ...got me thinking that before my last treatment i was seeing a lady but then never went back,starting to think i should go back.hope you feel abit better tomorrow.af arrived...silly me hey ...... thanks for the advice.

erica-hope everything is alright,i don't like the sound of..not all good...either,hope everything is alright

jo-sorry to read that you are feeling ill,hope you feel better tomorrow

vil-good for you,i just looked at the website,i never know that  good to hear that you got something back.

keemjay-a whole pigeon,i am surprised he was not sick 

well not much going on with me at the moment.am not doing any treatment at the moment,and my af is all over the place.it has been alright since my treatment which was november,anyway started af on the 3rd of this month but was spotting last week on and off.so silly me thinking something may be happening (implantation)...but was not sure, so tried not to get carried away with myself .

why is it that you know that it is'nt,but alittle bit of you gets hopefull.anyway af turned up in full flow yesterday....so have been really upset...again....why i do it to myself i don't know.

so i have had two af's in one month,i know it is near the end of the month,but that can't be right can it.never had this happen before...very weird,and was spotting last wednesday,different than af if you know what i mean.then today,spent the day eating chocolate and rubbish,i thought,eating healthy has done me no good,why not be like all the ladies around me and eat what they like and do what they like and they all still fall pregnant.but feel sick now  i think i over done it with the chocolate 

feel better now got that off my chest 

speak to you all tomorrow

love petalb


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi and bye julie. just off to work. hows your head?

k xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

not sure if it will be a good day  the heffalump is ill so likely to be a bit grumpy
has to be better than yesterday tho..Caleb escaped into the conservatory while i was at my meeting and broke a glass lamp and chewed my fairy lights  and then we got locked out in the afternoon and had to wait 1 1/2 hrs for my neighbour to get home from work so i could get our spare key  

byeeeee


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks julie.hope your having a better day today

luv petal


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47446.new.html#new


----------

